# super test!!



## gr81 (May 4, 2003)

I don't know if any one here has taken tornel's blend: SuperTest 250 but OMG is it some painful stuff. It is more painful than a shot of 250mg/cc test Prop that I once had, and I made the mistake of putting it in the Bi's, which I will not do again. has any one else taken this blend? I must say that I do like it but be careful where you put it. I am actually looking forward to my bottle of Test 400 after this stuff b/c it isn't as painful, ha ha.


----------



## Mudge (May 5, 2003)

Yep, Tornel has a rep for being painfull. Biceps is something some people can take, some wont - no matter how painfull the gear. Shoot in the rear first time round, then maybe the quad, to gauge how its going to affect you. As for Test 400, dunno how they compare but also supposed to be a bit nasty.


----------



## crackerjack414 (May 8, 2003)

they have a bite bro heres what i do with gear like that i normaly get some usp seseame seed oil and a what man filter and add 2-3 mls in a new sterile vial and then draw the contents of the paint full gear into a syringe and inject it into the new vial.  Then i bake it at 250 for 20 mins and it takes all the bite out of almost all gear.


----------



## gr81 (May 16, 2003)

Man I thought the supertest was bad but damn, the Test 400 has quite the bite to it as well. I put it in the delts, lats, and bi's and I couldn't train for a few days. I will be sticking to putting it in the thighs probably, ha.


----------



## Mudge (May 16, 2003)

I still dont see how people touch the biceps, lats and traps I'm not motivated to try either.


----------



## crackerjack414 (May 17, 2003)

lol u get scar tissue so bad every where else roatation is necairy


----------



## Mudge (May 18, 2003)

For those "freaks" doing ED injects sure   I can imagine doing 3g test a week, 3g EQ a week, Fina 100mg ED probably leaves you with few options    Lets see, needle in each butt cheek, one in each shoulder, one in the trap, one in each tricep, one in each quad. Who me? I dont have a drug problem! 

Heres a tip, dont use 18g to inject with - use 23s or 25s, takes longer but better for the long term users out there. Yes people actually have tried 18g, oy.


----------



## crackerjack414 (May 18, 2003)

lol 18 ouch what nuts, i use 23 for glutes quads and occasionaly delts but i preffer 25 for bis tris traps and delts. lol iam not brave enough for calves yet


----------



## gr81 (May 18, 2003)

I went in the calves with the t400 yesterday, it wasn't as bad as I expected. I also have a bottle of the 50cc maxigain, so I have been doing the everyday injects. I feel like a pin cushion alright.


----------



## crackerjack414 (May 19, 2003)

ed isnt that bad at all


----------



## carl (Jul 9, 2003)

*ouchhh!!!*

this was my time with super test 250 and it is very painfull. both times i done it , i got a high fever (101) that would last for one day till i finally broke my fever and starting sweating. i have taken plenty of gear but this is the first to ever make me feel like crap , and i just have to go back to sust.250 instead. if anyone else has had this fever with it , can you please post it for kme. thanks -carl


----------



## gr81 (Jul 9, 2003)

Its all good man, you just got the test flu, it will go away for a few days. I didn't get ti from the super test, but I have heard of people getting it from shit with a higher alcohol %.


----------



## Live_your_life (Feb 17, 2009)

*Super test 600?*

Due to anorexia I lost muscle, trained for a while to get back into normal shape...Got my hands on Super test 600 reccently but what is it, how to use it, and is it painful? and what will 3 months supply accomplish?


----------

